# Que and Cruz is growing to 60 teams



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2010)

Well, it looked like I was going to have to get a third rep anyway so I might as well expand the number of teams.  We are now going to add 10 more spots and I have 8 open.  Anyone interested?


----------

